# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  Avira Premium Security Suite 2008 V8.1.00.206 + مفتاح تفعيل من الشركه نفسها

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

السلام عليكم شباب

اليوم جايبلكم أقوى برنامج حماية عرف حتى الآن واتكلم عن تجربه وبنصح الي ما بعرفه يطلع على هالتقرير ويتأكد http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3357

لنبدأ

Avira Premium Security Suite 2008 V8.1.00.221



Avira Premium Security Suite 2008 V8.1.00.221

Avira is an excellent antivirus from germany, which again, reached the highest award (Advanced+) of Av-Comparatives.org. Not only it has a superior heuristic detection like Nod32, it also detects as much as Kaspersky does, maybe even more.

Avira presents the Premium Security Suite with integrated firewall! Complete security for workstations!
The repeatedly awarded and worldwide used virus and malware protection by over 30 million users now also with WebGuard!

Avira is a German antivirus software company. Its antivirus applications are based on the AntiVir antivirus engine, first launched in 1988. It was called "H+BEDV Datentechnik GmbH" when it was founded. One of the antivirus software, AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic, is free for personal usage.
Avira is launching a new, comprehensive protection package for end-users as well as small offices and home workers: the Avira Premium Security Suite is a combination of Avira’s brand-new firewall and the proven anti-virus software AntiVir PersonalEdition Premium. Even less experienced users can cope with the numerous security threats from the Internet with the central, intuitively operated user interface of the Suite.

Premium Protection:

    * AntiVir
    * AntiAdware
    * AntiSpyware
    * AntiDialer
    * AntiPhishing
    * Rootkit protection
    * EmailScanner
    * FireWall

Your advantages:

    * Complete security package with virus scanner, AntiAdware, AntiSpyware, AntiDialer, email protection (POP3), Personal Firewall, AntiSpam and proactive AntiPhishing.
    * Very easy to install
    * One click configuration with individual selection between standard and expert configuration
    * Extremely high performance and detection capacity by using the latest standards (AHeAD technology)
    * Extremely small program and signature updates make sure that the protection against attackers is always up-to-date
    * Rootkit protection
    * Virus check of every file and archive access
    * Protection of active processes against undesired breakups
    * Perfect for game tasks through the "Game mode"
    * WebGuard to surf and download safely
    * Also available as a family license for 3 PCs

Highlights from the WebGuard:

    * Checks Internet downloads against viruses
    * Recognizes defective files before they are loaded on your computer
    * Affected websites can be blocked, isolated or ignored
    * Specific files and URLs can be excluded from the examination
    * Works independently from the browser you are using


Operating system:

    * Windows 2000 / XP / XP x64 edition
    * Windows Vista 32 Bit and 64 Bit++

صفحة البرنامج
http://www.avira.com/en/downloads/av...ity_suite.html

للتحميل برابط مباشر  من الشركة
http://dl1.antivir-pe.de/down/window...innt_en_hp.exe
أو
http://dl1.antivir-pe.de/down/window...innt_en_hp.zip

اطلب مفتاح تفعيل مجاني من الشركة
https://license.avira.com/en/promoti...b6eh8cmw6a101r

مفاتيح عده
http://soft.ezfull.com/web_users/liu...ite%202008.rar

رابط نسخة كاملة
http://soft.ezfull.com/web_users/liu...ite%202008.rar

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا عبد الله 
انا بسدخدم البرنامج و بالفعل هو افضل برامج الحمياه التي استخدمتها 
بس انا اللي عندي free مش premium فشو بتقول في داعي احمل البرنامج ولا لا 
مع العلم انه كل يوم تقريبا بعمل عندي update

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكور على البرنامج

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا لردك مها

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

محمد بصراحه انا ما جربت ال نسخة المجانية

بس أكيد الكاملة أفضل وخصوصا ان الطريقة شرعية وانك بتطلب المفتاح من الشركة نفسها

انا بنصحك تنزل النسخة الكاملة لأنها تحتوي خصائص أكثر وتأكد من هالرابط وشوف الفرق
http://www.free-av.com/en/pages/6/co...ive_chart.html

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد بصراحه انا ما جربت ال نسخة المجانية
> 
> بس أكيد الكاملة أفضل وخصوصا ان الطريقة شرعية وانك بتطلب المفتاح من الشركة نفسها
> 
> انا بنصحك تنزل النسخة الكاملة لأنها تحتوي خصائص أكثر وتأكد من هالرابط وشوف الفرق
> http://www.free-av.com/en/pages/6/co...ive_chart.html


شكرا عبد الله

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> شكرا عبد الله


هلا محمد ولا تنسى تشوف الرابط الي بوضح الفرق

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور عبد اللع على البرنامج 

جاري التحميل

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مشكور عبد اللع على البرنامج 
> 
> جاري التحميل


أشكرك حبيبي على الرد

----------


## N_tarawneh

البرنامج جربته يا عبد الله ...

بسر بصراحة مش فعآل كثير مثل الكاسبر سكاي ...

بس حسنته انه خفيف على الجهاز ، بس على حساب الأداء والفعالية ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> البرنامج جربته يا عبد الله ...
> 
> بسر بصراحة مش فعآل كثير مثل الكاسبر سكاي ...
> 
> بس حسنته انه خفيف على الجهاز ، بس على حساب الأداء والفعالية ...


والله صحيح انه الناس أذوق

لأنه رأيي معاكس لرأيك تماما

برأيي انه الكاسبر طفل أمام عملقة الأفيرا
شوف هالرابط http://www.al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3357


ويا سيدي بدون رابك انا مجرب حوالي 90% من برامج الحماية واحسن الأفيرا ما في

والكاسبر غبي جدا وعليه حركات بتعل...لا تنكر :SnipeR (30):

----------


## The~Killer

thank u

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Welcome

----------


## ابراهيم العزام

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

